# Looking for a squeaker call



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Which one is the best?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have several different ones. I have them in the bulb type, bellows , or ones that look just like my enclosed reed full size or keychain. I also have on that has a long rubber tube and you attach the call to the gun with the tube running up by the stock so you can put your mouth on it and be hands freeand probably a couple more types, lol

I personally, use one of my open reeds and make high pitch peeps.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I want one that I dont have to blow into. Maybe a bulb type I can attach to my shooting sticks.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm traveling and will post an answer tonight.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I sent you a PM


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> I'm traveling and will post an answer tonight.


Be safe my friend !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Don!

I have several squeakers and find all very effective. My new favorite squeaker was purchased last year. It's the Crit'r Call Wolfer's Harp






​​
This call has a lot of versatility and can be used completely hands free and the various calls that can be made are very unique.

http://www.critrcall.com/page/1r8a6/Products/Predator_Calls.html


----------

